# Paphi hybrid



## Lycaste53 (Dec 30, 2011)

This hybrid flowers since 2008, when I bought it in a supermarket, the two new spikes are No° 5 and 6. I didn´t repot it, but the plant is still alive and happy...











Best regards, Gina


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 30, 2011)

:clap: WONDERFUL!


----------



## Ruth (Dec 30, 2011)

Wow!!!!!
I have a Pinnocchio that is growing like that. It had 3 spikes but I repotted it and I lost one of the spikes. 

Ruth


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## NYEric (Dec 30, 2011)

Probably a Pinocchio. Very nice, one of the best hybrids ever for continued flowering. Did you tie the tall inflor. up for the photo?


----------



## W. Beetus (Dec 30, 2011)

Great plant!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 30, 2011)

That's really cool, Gina! It may be Pinocchio, but I've never seen a cochlo with spots like that on the dorsal. I'd purchase that in an instant if I saw it for sale!


----------



## Marc (Dec 31, 2011)

Don't think it's a Pinocchio either but it is a very nice Cochlo hybrid!


----------



## Lycaste53 (Dec 31, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Probably a Pinocchio. Very nice, one of the best hybrids ever for continued flowering. Did you tie the tall inflor. up for the photo?



No, I didn´t


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 31, 2011)

Very unique hybrid. Esp the stem habit. I would guess the spotting in the dorsal is also special for this clone and not a normal trait for the cross.


----------



## Marc (Dec 31, 2011)

Lycaste53 said:


> No, I didn´t



Impressive to see such a strong unstacked stem for a cochlo hybrid.


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 31, 2011)

Impressive plant!

I don't recognize Pinocchio too


----------



## NYEric (Dec 31, 2011)

Lycaste53 said:


> No, I didn´t


Excessive Viagra use!? :evil:


----------



## Lycaste53 (Dec 31, 2011)

No, nothing else than love and tender care....


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 31, 2011)

Impressive!!!


----------

